# How do they make Kebab shop stuff?



## rs007

... specifically those delicious red chicken thighs/legs?

I am not looking for diet compliant versions or a version that folks have came up with that are close.

I want to know how the actual gear is made?

Surely there must be some folks on here, who work in, or have family that work in, kebab type shops?

Spill the secret


----------



## Milky

I would be afraid to ask,

Sometimes ignorance is bliss


----------



## Mark j

All the left over sh!t piled into the one


----------



## CJ

Fvck I love kebabs.

It could be a camels d1ck for all I care, I'd still suck that b&stard back ;-)


----------



## Mark j

CJones said:


> Fvck I love kebabs.
> 
> It could be a camels d1ck for all I care, I'd still suck that b&stard back ;-)


Thats just a tad [email protected]


----------



## CJ

Tad gay ?? full blow I'd say.

I'm more than happy to wave my 'gay for kebab' flag


----------



## Prodiver

Wiki is your friend: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doner_kebab

Real Iskender doner kebab is excelent...


----------



## Boshboshbosh

rs007 said:


> ... specifically those delicious red chicken thighs/legs?
> 
> I am not looking for diet compliant versions or a version that folks have came up with that are close.
> 
> I want to know how the actual gear is made?
> 
> Surely there must be some folks on here, who work in, or have family that work in, kebab type shops?
> 
> Spill the secret


I love that your reffering to chicken as "Gear" haha!!

I think it depends on the place, we have one near us, Abduls, its AWESOME! I always get the chicken kebab! They make the marinate then throw the chicken in and cook it up

its not THAT bad for you if its a decent place!!

just dont go near the donna meat


----------



## cruicky27

well the doner meat is made by grounding down all the leftover meat which is mechanically squeezed out the carcas, and spices are added, i love kebabs and chilli sauce so in my regime im allowed a treat a week i normally have chicken shish kebab, which is much better


----------



## SiPhil

No idea about the chicken, but here's what looks like a delicious doner kebab recipe.

http://www.grouprecipes.com/44315/turkish-doner-kebab.html


----------



## Mark j

Tryed chicken chaat?

Fvcking epic!


----------



## skellan

I think its the chilli sauce that makes most of the dishes out of the kebab places, it always seems to be the same where you go! I know the garlic sauce is pretty much mayo with garlic powder and lemon juice.


----------



## green19210

rs007 said:


> ... specifically those delicious *red chicken thighs/legs?*
> 
> I am not looking for diet compliant versions or a version that folks have came up with that are close.
> 
> I want to know how the actual gear is made?
> 
> Surely there must be some folks on here, who work in, or have family that work in, kebab type shops?
> 
> Spill the secret


That im pretty sure is tandoori chicken:

*Ingredients:*



1 pint of live natural yogurt


1 Tablespoon Cumin powder


1 Tablespoon Garam Massala 


1 Teaspoon Coriander powder


1 Teaspoon Turmeric powder


1 Teaspoon Chilli Powder 


Juice 1 lemon


8 cloves garlic - crushed


1 inch grated ginger


Red food colouring


4 pieces of skinless chicken on the bone


1 Lemon


· Mix the spices, colouring, lemon juice and garlic and ginger up into a paste with a little water and stir in well with the yogurt to make a tandoori marinade. Score the flesh of the chicken and marinate in the marinade for 2-60 hours. Preheat the oven to it's highest heat for at least 20 minutes. Shake off excess marinade and place chicken pieces on a wire rack in the oven. Cook for 20 minutes and check the chicken is cooked by piercing the thickest piece with a skewer, if the juices run clear it's cooked, serve with a wedge of lemon.


----------



## rs007

Some good suggestions, I don't think it is that tandoori recipe, they might say it is, but i don't think it is "proper"

For example, the stuff I am talking about, doesn't taste like it has yoghurt on it for starters. Ive tried this. It might be technically right, but it isn't RIGHT

Plus, that recipe feels a bit "uneconomical" and OTT for kebab shop IMO.

THERE HAS TO BE SOMEONE ON HERE THAT ACTUALLY WORKS IN ONE?????

Come on now, speak up.

As for ignorance being bliss, I am not particularly squeamish with food, I couldn't give a fvck if it was marinated in bulls blood and semen, that sh1t tastes good.


----------



## rs007

Mark j said:


> Tryed chicken chaat?
> 
> Fvcking epic!


What is this? I see it on the takeaway menu, but I am always scared to make a dick of myself asking them :lol:

Maybe this is the chicken I am describing? :confused1:

I get it as part of a munch box, so have no idea what it is called...


----------



## rs007

Prodiver said:


> Wiki is your friend: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doner_kebab
> 
> Real Iskender doner kebab is excelent...


Nice - I do like donner meat, must be said.

In fact, I am on the verge of losing it, I have never went this far without a cheat, the thought of donner meat, sauce and cheese is driving me fvcking loopy, Im being serious


----------



## Lois_Lane

This thread has made me very hungry!


----------



## rs007

Lois_Lane said:


> This thread has made me very hungry!


Not as hungry as me

fight you for it


----------



## CJ

Your not gonna like me 

Just finshed a monsterous kebab with fvck loads of coleslaw and chilli sauce. even had spicey potatoes with it

feel guilty as hell now lol

Epic


----------



## skellan

Fcuk it!!! I`m ordering one!!!


----------



## NickC

God damn it I fancy kebab now! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## rs007

BASTARDS

I curse your eyes


----------



## BillC

I soooo need a kebab right now. I've got the mother of all hangovers and am working a nightshift.I am counting all my food and drink at the moment so I kept a note of what I drunk last night and I should be dead. 12 double vodka redbulls , 6 pints and two bottles of smirnoff blue in the space of 4 hours. :lol: Need kebab.


----------



## rs007

Well I managed to hold out. Can't believe I went a full weekend without any serious cheatage, never thought that would ever be possible for me.

Yous are all still bastards though, especially you bill, you utter, utter CVNT

:lol:


----------



## skellan

Just to ease your pain Rams, they couldn`t deliver and I`d had a drink so couldn`t go out and get one


----------



## CJ

Back on diet today,

if I REALLY sniff I can still smell the kebab meat on my fingers, either that or I unbeknowingly tried in on with the missus last night


----------



## RedKola

CJones said:


> Back on diet today,
> 
> if I REALLY sniff I can still smell the kebab meat on my fingers, either that or I unbeknowingly tried in on with the missus last night


Lovely lmfaoooooo! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CJ

:tongue:


----------



## famejt

sauces are nice from kebab i think its what makes the kebab itself - i have come up with what I think is a nasty healthy kinda kebab type thing which i have regular -

1 wholemeal pita bread (morrisons 5 pack 89p  )

300g lean mince tesco 2 for 5

iceberg lettice 39p tesco

1 massive tomatoe cut into 4 circles 48p tesco

i throw all that in the pita then add my sauces which is either

full fat yoghurt + double cream 100g each + 2 tb of mint sauce

or on spice days 300ml water + 5tb chili powder 2 tb chilli flakes + 100g cottage cheese 100ml double cream


----------



## Andy Dee

Do me favour STFU about kebab food :sad: , I have to wait at the dam traffic lights on the way home from the gym drooling at the takeaway right in front of me on the other side of the road everytime.

Dont make me get out my car and go in there :cursing:


----------



## rodrigo

i think i know the red chicken your on about the stuff thats like it is coated in red spices and not greasy at all, its as tasty as fcuk and i bet they have some magic powder they roll it in thats it . a mate of mine used to work in a supplier of all spices to the food industry and they had a bbq powder you rubbed on chicken and it fully flavoured the stuff no hassle just powder - my kind of prep


----------



## Origin

rs007 said:


> What is this? I see it on the takeaway menu, but I am always scared to make a dick of myself asking them :lol:
> 
> Maybe this is the chicken I am describing? :confused1:
> 
> I get it as part of a munch box, so have no idea what it is called...


Rammers, chicken chaat is the one thats kinda sweet and spicy, real tasty, yeah and I make sure its in my munchy box too or just get a double starter of it......mmmmmm fvck sake Rammers I forgot how hungry I am:cursing:


----------

